

Ask HN: Should Amazon get into book publishing business ? - houseofshards

First the war over ebook price with Hachette. And now, the 5 major book publishers not participating in Kindle Unlimited (at least so far). Looking at this, do you think Amazon should get into the book publishing business, much like how Netflix has started producing its own content ?
======
kjksf
Amazon already is in publishing business:
[https://www.apub.com/imprints](https://www.apub.com/imprints)

